# Does my Maltese have silky or cotteny hair



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I have 2 pictures on here. They were taken when she was between 4mths and 6mths. Can you experts tell me if it looks like she'll have the silky hair or the cottony hair?? Thanksl


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

very hard to tell from a pic but it looks silky to me


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

I cant tell, just look's pretty darn cute to me


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm guessing silky. . . but Greece is too far away to see that closely!B)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks kind of like Tyler's did and his is now silky. What a cutie pie!!:wub:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Chloe is my first Maltese, well....first pup at that and I am totally in love!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

it looks like dolces but i cant tell with dolce at times .. because sometimes it feels cottony and now after using pantene on him his hair looks silky ..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda has cotton hair, B&B silk, you baby looks like she has silk hair, I remember someone posting you can tell if it's cotton by holding the hair in your closed hand if it feels warm its cotton


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, if you touch silk it is cool to the touch unlike cotton. Of course, if they've been in the cold that may not work so well.


----------

